# Dear people...



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Dear People who say "But my dog food brand is so advertised it MUST be good for me dog." You you know what other food is well advertised McDonald's and Burger King.

Sorry for the mini kinda rant


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Jo, I used to be one of those ppl, but I learned quickly and feed my dogs better food than I eat


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wat are you saying? Mc Donalds ISNT healthy ???? LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I have this theory w/ any kind of food - the more it's advertised the poorer the quality & less healthy it becomes


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I have this theory w/ any kind of food - the more it's advertised the poorer the quality & less healthy it becomes


:goodpost: how often are fruits and veggies advertised?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

they aren't excpet on PBS and Nick, Jr. lmaoooo


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahaha.. thats all too funny!!!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ummmmm I wholeheartedly agree!!! I mean geez that would be hard to read the ingredients .... lol


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

I know.  The fact we know this shows what we do for a living haha


----------

